# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  Eιμαι αλκοολικη

## bell

εδω και 10 μερες ειπα ενα μεγαλο οχι στο ποτο, ενω με την καθε μερα που περνουσε ελεγα ενα μπραβο, παρολο που δεν εχω κοιμηθει και πολυ αυτες τις μερες.Απλος σημερα, τωρα, τουτη στιγμη ρωταω τον εαυτο αν μπορω να τα καταφερω.Ειμαι σε μια φαση υποταγης του θελω μου, και αυτο που θελει το σωμα μου για να λειτουργισει.ΛιγΟ βοηθεια ΑΠΟΨΕ

----------


## Winston_man

Εχω να πιω αλκοόλ κατι χρονια λογω του οτι παιρνω φαρμακα. Αν μπορουσα θα επινα πολυ... αλλα δεν μπορω δυστυχως. Ειναι επιλογη σου το τι θα κανεις και αν θα τα καταφερεις η οχι εξαρταται απο σενα αποκλειστικα και ποσο το θες πραγματικά. Ειναι εγκεφαλικο το θεμα και οχι σωματικο. Το κρινω αυτο βαση του τσιγαρου που το εκοψα χωρις δυσκολιες - μαχαιρι μαλιστα. Δεν το ηθελα σχεδον καθολου το πρωτο καιρο μετα το ξεχασα τελειως αλλα μετα τρεις μηνες το ξαναρχισα μολις επεσα ψυχολογικα και τωρα δεν κανω χωρις αυτο. Ολα ειναι στο μυαλο μας. Καλη συνεχεια.-

----------


## Ακροβατης

γεια σου μπελ:)
επειδη σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα μια που χω περασει τα ιδια ,σου λεω πως ναι μπορεις να καταφερεις!
πιστεψε το οτι μπορεις, και καθε μερα επιβραβευε τον εαυτο σου,τις στιγμες που νιωθεις οτι θες να πιεις σκεψου τον κοπο και το ποσο εχεις ματωσει για να το κοψεις,σκεψου πως ησουν πριν και οτι δεν θες να ξαναγυρισεις στη ψευτικη εκεινη ηδονη.
το μελλον σου ανηκει,η ζωη σε περιμενει με καινουρια και νηφαλια ονειρα.
θα κερδισεις τον αγωνα βαλτο καλα στο μυαλο σου και συνεχισε..

----------


## giwta2

ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ και εμείς μαζί σου στον αγώνα.Κάθε μέρα που περνά είναι μια νίκη.Κουράγιο το δυσκολότερο πέρασε.Ολα στο μυαλό είναι τώρα.ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ

----------


## bell

Αλλη μια νυχτα περασε με ελαχιστο υπνο, με εφιαλτες,και ολονυχτιες βολτες σαν τον βαμπιρ.Ποτε δεν περιμενα οτι θα σβηνω μερες απο το ημερολογιο .Ευχαριστω και καλημερα σε ολους

----------


## Ακροβατης

ναι καθε μερα θα ναι δυσκολη θα δεις ομως ποσο περηφανη θα αισθανεσαι οταν στο ημερολογιο σου θα εχεις σβησει μηνες.ολα οσα θα κερδισεις στο τελος απο αυτο σου τον αγωνα ειναι ανεκτιμητα.
να ξερεις οτι ειμαστε διπλα σου
καλη δυναμη!

----------


## giwta2

Bell εγώ δεν είμαι αλκοολική αλλά αύπνη σίγουρα είμαι.Την ώρα που έγραφες εσύ τότε κοιμήθηκα εγώ.Ετσι και εγώ έκανα την δική μου μάχη για άλλο ενα βράδυ.Το εύκολο θα ήταν να πάρω ενα χάπι να κοιμηθώ κάτι που συνέβαινε καθημερινά για μια 10ετία.Εφτασα σε σημείο να μην με πιάνουν και τα υπνωτικά.Ο οργανισμός έίχε πια συνηθίσει.Που θα έβγαινε αυτή η κατάσταση;Δεν νομίζω να είναι εύκολο με 3 ώρες ύπνο να αισθάνεσαι καλά.Να ξέρεις ότι την ίδια ώρα που δίνεις εσύ τον αγώνα σου υπάρχουν και άλλοι που δίνουν τις δικές τους μάχες.

----------


## bell

Ηρθε σπιτι μου ,ενας φιλος του ειχα λειψει πολυ αυτες τις μερες που δεν βγαινουμε.Εφερε μαζι του και ενα μπουκαλακι για να το πιουμε στην υγεια μας.Το αποτελεσμα ηταν να λογοφερουμε ασχημα,και να φυγει. (μαζι με το μπουκαλι) Αισθανομαι μια πικρια τουτη στιγμη,και απλως ηθελα να την καταθεσω. Καλη συνεχεια σε ολους

----------


## Alobar

Μπελ γεια σου. Είμαι πρώην αλκοολική. Αυτή την πίκρα που λες, την εισέπραξα αρκετές φορές μέχρι να αποδεχθούν κάποιοι απ\' τους φίλους μου ότι αποφάσισα να εγκαταλείψω το σπορ. Αν οι φίλοι μας μας αγαπάνε και μας γουστάρουν, για μένα θα \'έπρεπε\' - δε μ\' αρέσει η λέξη \'πρέπει\' αλλά για να γίνω κατανοητή - να χαίρονται που πήραμε μια τέτοια απόφαση. Απ\' την άλλη όμως, επέτρεψέ μου να σου πω το εξής απλό. Πολλές φορές μέσα στο πιώμα και σε όλη αυτή την χρονική περίοδο που το περικλείει, υπάρχουν και φίλοι με τους οποίους το μόνο μας κοινό είναι το αλκοόλ. Αν κρίνεις ότι σου κάνουν κακό, επειδή τους χαλάς τη μαγιά με το να μη πίνεις πια μαζί τους, καλό είναι να τους αφήσεις στην άκρη. Ο καιρός θα δείξει αν θέλουν να παραμείνουν στη ζωή σου, αλλά με την καινούργια σου στάση απέναντι στη ζωή, αυτήν του νηφάλιου. Είχα στεναχωρεθεί κι εγώ όταν τους έκανα πέρα, και πιο πολύ όταν ανακάλυψα ότι για αυτούς δεν ήμουν τίποτα άλλο παρά ένα... ποτήρι. Η απόφασή σου θέλει θυσίες και θέλει επιμονή. Αφορά τη ζωή σου και καλό θα είναι να το καταλάβουν. Απ\' την άλλη να σου πω ότι χρειάζεται να δείξεις επιμονή με το θέμα του ύπνου. Σαφώς και υπάρχουν στερητικά τις πρώτες μέρες, το σώμα σου κλονίζεται απ\' την αλλαγή. Μη λυγίσεις και μη καταφύγεις σε υπνωτικά. Ελπίζω να είναι ήπια τα συμπτώματά σου και να ξεπεραστούν γρήγορα. Θα σου πρότεινα αν έχεις τη δυνατότητα να πας σε έναν ομοιοπαθητικό, να ενισχύσεις λίγο το πεσμένο ανοσοποιητικό σου με βιταμίνες και βοηθητικά για τη διαταραχή ύπνου. Αυτά και για ό,τι άλλο θελήσεις, εδώ είμαστε. Έχεις ήδη κερδίσει τη μισή μάχη και όλα θα μοιάζουν με ένα κακό όνειρο σε λίγο...

:)

----------


## giwta2

> _Originally posted by bell_
> Ηρθε σπιτι μου ,ενας φιλος του ειχα λειψει πολυ αυτες τις μερες που δεν βγαινουμε.Εφερε μαζι του και ενα μπουκαλακι για να το πιουμε στην υγεια μας.Το αποτελεσμα ηταν να λογοφερουμε ασχημα,και να φυγει. (μαζι με το μπουκαλι) Αισθανομαι μια πικρια τουτη στιγμη,και απλως ηθελα να την καταθεσω. Καλη συνεχεια σε ολους



την λέξη φίλος τι την θες;η πικρία που αισθάνεσαι θα πρέπει να αντικατασταθεί απο την λέξη δύναμη και θάρρος να δείς κατάματα ποιό είναι οι πραγματικοί φίλοι και ποοί σε αγαπούν.Την επόμενη φορά που θα ξανέλθει ενας \"φίλο\"φρόντισε να τον πετάξεις εσύ αυτόν και το μπουκάλι μαζί.

----------


## bell

Οταν μεσα απο ενα ψυχρο pc,μπορεις να δεις ανθρωπους που δεν εγκαταλειπουν ,και προσπαθουν, δεινοντας ωθηση και ελπιδα,παιρνεις και συ μια σταλλα δυναμης. Ξερω οτι ο αγωνας,ειναι μονο δικος μου,και δυσκολος.Και παλευω. Καλη μερα να εχετε ολοι και ευχαριστω.

----------


## Zephon

> _Originally posted by bell_
> εδω και 10 μερες ειπα ενα μεγαλο οχι στο ποτο, ενω με την καθε μερα που περνουσε ελεγα ενα μπραβο, παρολο που δεν εχω κοιμηθει και πολυ αυτες τις μερες.Απλος σημερα, τωρα, τουτη στιγμη ρωταω τον εαυτο αν μπορω να τα καταφερω.Ειμαι σε μια φαση υποταγης του θελω μου, και αυτο που θελει το σωμα μου για να λειτουργισει.ΛιγΟ βοηθεια ΑΠΟΨΕ


Θα σου πω την γενική σκληρή αλήθεια περί εθισμού.
Το να εθιστείς σε ένα ναρκωτικό (η αιθανόλη είναι ναρκωτικό) έχει πολλούς μικρούς λόγους και έναν μεγάλο, οι μικροί δεν παίζουν ρόλο, ο μεγάλος είναι να ικανοποιήσεις τον εαυτούλη σου.
Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που δεν εθίζονται σε τίποτα, όχι επειδή έχουν την θέληση ενός ανθρώπου (ας πούμε τον εαυτό μας όταν ονειρευόμαστε) που φανταζόμαστε, αλλά επειδή είναι δειλοί, φοβούνται να αρχίσουν οποιαδήποτε ουσία, ή πράξεις όπως μοιχεία τζόγος κλπ επειδή δεν ξέρουν τον εαυτό τους τόσο καλά και δεν είναι σίγουροι άμα θα μπορέσουν να το ξεπεράσουν, εφόσον δεν ανήκεις σε αυτή την κατηγορία ανθρώπων μπορείς να είσαι υπερήφανη που μπορεί να σου βγει σε καλό η υπόθεση με την αιθανόλη και θα αποκτήσεις λίγο έλεγχο στην ζωή σου και στα \"θέλω\" σου.

Τώρα υπάρχει ο ψυχολογικός εθισμός, αυτό έχει πολλά στάδια, στην αρχή θα αρνηθείς τον εθισμό σου, μετά αφού βάλεις μυαλό και αξιολογήσεις την κατάσταση σου θα δεις ότι όντως είσαι εθισμένη, μετά θα βρεις δικαιολογίες πως ο εθισμός δεν θα σου κάνει κακό, πολλοί άνθρωποι στην ιστορία ήταν εθισμένοι και πήγαν μπροστά και ήταν και χαρούμενοι κλπ κλπ. Εφόσον άρχισες την ψυχολογική αποτοξίνωση, το εύκολο κομμάτι είναι το μην θες να πιεις άλλο, το όποιο θα το πετύχεις σε λίγο, δεν τελείωσες όμως, θα τελειώσεις όταν γύρω σου θα υπάρχουν ποτά και όλοι θα πίνουν ενώ εσύ όχι ακόμα, θα είσαι τόσο ψυχολογικά down και δεν θα βάλεις ούτε ένα ποτό ακόμα και πιο σημαντικό από όλα είναι να μην βρεις αντικαταστάτη, τσιγάρο, χόρτο, κόκα κλπ.

Όταν γίνουν αυτά μπορείς να πεις ότι δεν είσαι εθισμένη πια, για μένα αυτό δεν τελειώνει εδώ ακόμα, πρέπει να μπορείς να γυρίσεις στο φυσιολογικό ρυθμό σου, να πιεις ένα ποτό όταν βγεις έξω και να μην συνεχίσεις και άλλο, να γίνεις μια μέρα κουρούμπελο και την επομένη να μην θες να αγγίξεις ποτό, επικίνδυνο τρομαχτικά επικίνδυνο άλλα μόνο τότε θα είσαι πραγματικά ανεξάρτητη από τον εθισμό σου στο ποτό.

Άμα σταματήσεις πιο πριν για μένα είσαι αξιολύπητη, πρέπει να μπορείς να είσαι στο ίδιο δωμάτιο με τον εχθρό σου, να τον κοιτάς στα μάτια και να μην λυγίζεις , πρέπει να καταφέρεις να είσαι από πάνω του όχι απλά να τον αποφεύγεις σαν ένας δειλός και αδύναμος άνθρωπος αλλιώς μια μέρα μπορεί να σπάσεις και να σε νικήσει για άλλη μια φορά. 

Δεν είναι εύκολο, αλλά είναι απλό. Να έχεις πάντα έλεγχο του εαυτού σου. 

Αυτά από μένα.

----------


## Alobar

\'... Θα σου πω την γενική σκληρή αλήθεια περί εθισμού.
Το να εθιστείς σε ένα ναρκωτικό (η αιθανόλη είναι ναρκωτικό) έχει πολλούς μικρούς λόγους και έναν μεγάλο, οι μικροί δεν παίζουν ρόλο, ο μεγάλος είναι να ικανοποιήσεις τον εαυτούλη σου.
Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που δεν εθίζονται σε τίποτα, όχι επειδή έχουν την θέληση ενός ανθρώπου (ας πούμε τον εαυτό μας όταν ονειρευόμαστε) που φανταζόμαστε, αλλά επειδή είναι δειλοί, φοβούνται να αρχίσουν οποιαδήποτε ουσία, ή πράξεις όπως μοιχεία τζόγος κλπ επειδή δεν ξέρουν τον εαυτό τους τόσο καλά και δεν είναι σίγουροι άμα θα μπορέσουν να το ξεπεράσουν...\'

... δε νομίζω ότι υπάρχει \'ορισμός\' για την αλήθεια του κάθε εθισμού. Το να \'ικανοποιήσεις τον εαυτούλη σου\' τί ακριβώς σημαίνει; Οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι που έχουν εξάρτηση από ουσίες, δε κατέληξαν στον εθισμό από ευχαρίστηση αλλά κυρίως από προβλήματα στην οικογένεια κυρίως, κοινωνικούς και ψυχολογικούς παράγοντες και ίσως και για άλλους λόγους. Επομένως, όλοι οι λόγοι έχουν αξία να βρεθούν και να αξιολογηθούν, όλοι έχουν μερίδιο και όλοι έχουν την αιτία τους. Μόνο έτσι απαλλάσσεσαι από κάθε είδους εθισμό. Εντοπίζεις τις αιτίες, έρχεσαι αντιμέτωπος μαζί τους. Κι όταν πια ξέρεις τί σε οδήγησε εκεί, ζυγίζεις τον εαυτό σου και αποφασίζεις για την μετέπειτα πορεία σου. Οι άνθρωποι που περιγράφεις και που δεν εθίζονται σε τίποτα, δεν είναι απαραίτητο να είναι δειλοί ή αδύναμοι. Μπορεί απλά να γνωρίζουν το αποτέλεσμα χωρίς να είναι αναγκαία συνθήκη να περάσουν μέσα απ\' το λούκι. Ζούμε σε μια κοινωνία που υπάρχει ενημέρωση - σ\' ένα βαθμό - για τους εθισμούς, και οι χρήστες δεν είναι κλεισμένοι σε μπουντρούμια. Όλοι βλέπουμε και ξέρουμε τί γίνεται στη \'διπλανή πόρτα\'. Αν εγώ γουστάρω γιόγκα ή να πίνω τσαγάκια, είναι επειδή καταλαβαίνω ότι οι εξαρτήσεις οδηγούν σε άλλα μονοπάτια και το βλέπω καθημερινά γύρω μου κι όχι επειδή δειλιάζω. Είναι επειδή έχω επιλέξει να είμαι όσο γίνεται υγιής και δε γουστάρω να σέρνομαι ας πούμε...

\'... Τώρα υπάρχει ο ψυχολογικός εθισμός, αυτό έχει πολλά στάδια, στην αρχή θα αρνηθείς τον εθισμό σου, μετά αφού βάλεις μυαλό και αξιολογήσεις την κατάσταση σου θα δεις ότι όντως είσαι εθισμένη, μετά θα βρεις δικαιολογίες πως ο εθισμός δεν θα σου κάνει κακό, πολλοί άνθρωποι στην ιστορία ήταν εθισμένοι και πήγαν μπροστά και ήταν και χαρούμενοι κλπ κλπ...\'

... νομίζω ότι η φίλη μας είναι ήδη στο στάδιο της παραδοχής του προβλήματός της, μιας και είναι στην αποτοξίνωση. Κανένας εθισμένος δεν είναι \'χαρούμενος\', νομίζει ότι είναι χαρούμενος. Αυτοί που \'πάνε μπροστά\' - και τί σημαίνει αυτό; - συνήθως ανήκουν σε μια κατηγορία όπου υπάρχει οικονομική ευμάρεια. Συνήθως δε διακυβεύεται το επαγγελματικό τους κομμάτι, έχουν μια καλά οργανωμένη \'βιτρίνα\' και είναι \'αποδεκτοί\' από το κοινωνικό σύνολο. Αν δεν είχαν τίποτα απ\' αυτά σα στήριγμα, θα έρχονταν αντιμέτωποι με το αληθινό πρόσωπο της εξάρτησης όπου καμιά εξέλιξη δεν είναι εφικτή...

\'... Εφόσον άρχισες την ψυχολογική αποτοξίνωση, το εύκολο κομμάτι είναι το μην θες να πιεις άλλο, το όποιο θα το πετύχεις σε λίγο, δεν τελείωσες όμως, θα τελειώσεις όταν γύρω σου θα υπάρχουν ποτά και όλοι θα πίνουν ενώ εσύ όχι ακόμα, θα είσαι τόσο ψυχολογικά down και δεν θα βάλεις ούτε ένα ποτό ακόμα και πιο σημαντικό από όλα είναι να μην βρεις αντικαταστάτη, τσιγάρο, χόρτο, κόκα κλπ...\'

... δεν έχει αρχίσει την απεξάρτηση ακόμη. Είναι στην αποτοξίνωση του οργανισμού της η οποία δεν είναι ίδια σε όλους τους αλκοολικούς. Έχει να κάνει με τη γενικότερη κατάσταση του οργανισμού της, με την ποσότητα αλκοοόλ που έπινε και κυρίως με τα χρόνια στον εθισμό. Να σε ενημερώσω επειδή βλέπω να βγάζεις συμπεράσματα που δε στέκουν, ότι δεν είναι ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ εύκολο το \'να μη θες να πιείς άλλο\'. Εδώ μιλάμε για μια ουσία που για τον αλκοολικό έχει σχεδόν αντικαταστήσει το νερό και που εκτελεί όλες του τις λειτουργίες με βάση αυτή ως κινητήρια δύναμη. Ούτε και μπορεί να ξέρει πότε θα το πετύχει. Η εγκεφαλική παρόρμηση (επιθυμία κοινώς) είναι έντονη τον πρώτο καιρό και αποτελεί το βασικότερο ανασταλτικό παράγοντα στην όλη προσπάθεια μαζί με τα στερητικά συμπτώματα, όταν αυτά είναι πολύ έντονα. Επίσης, δε παίζει το \'θα τελειώσεις όταν γύρω σου θα υπάρχουν ποτά και όλοι θα πίνουν ενώ εσύ όχι ακόμα\'. Γιατί έχεις την εντύπωση ότι σκοπός ενός αλκοολικού είναι το να μπορεί να πιεί κάποια μέρα κανονικά; Γιατί να μπαίνει στο τρυπάκι του τί κάνουν οι άλλοι γύρω του και γιατί να τον νοιάζει; Όχι δεν υπάρχει ούτε τέτοιος σκοπός, ούτε τέτοια \'λογική\' στην απεξάρτηση. Ο μόνος στόχος είναι να στηρίζεται στα πόδια του και να έχει αντικαταστήσει την ουσία με άλλα πράγματα. Να αλλάξει στάση ζωής και οπτική. Δε παίρνει μέρος σε κάποιον διαγωνισμό για να \'τσεκάρει\' τις δυνατότητές του στο αν μπορεί να ξαναπιεί ή όχι, γιατί απλά δε θα τον αφορά πλέον...

\'... Όταν γίνουν αυτά μπορείς να πεις ότι δεν είσαι εθισμένη πια, για μένα αυτό δεν τελειώνει εδώ ακόμα, πρέπει να μπορείς να γυρίσεις στο φυσιολογικό ρυθμό σου, να πιεις ένα ποτό όταν βγεις έξω και να μην συνεχίσεις και άλλο, να γίνεις μια μέρα κουρούμπελο και την επομένη να μην θες να αγγίξεις ποτό, επικίνδυνο τρομαχτικά επικίνδυνο άλλα μόνο τότε θα είσαι πραγματικά ανεξάρτητη από τον εθισμό σου στο ποτό...\'

... συγγνώμη, αλλά επειδή δείχνεις άσχετος με το θέμα, θα έλεγα να είμαστε προσεκτικότεροι ειδικά σε θέματα όπου κάποιος έχει πρόβλημα και το μοιράζεται σ\' ένα φόρουμ. Αν δεν έχουμε την απαραίτητη γνώση, ας αρκεστούμε σε μια καλή κουβέντα γιατί ο,τιδήποτε άλλο μπορεί να είναι και επικίνδυνο. Συνεχίζεις να επιμένεις πάνω σε κάτι που δε γνωρίζεις. Για ακόμη μια φορά θα σου πω ότι δεν είναι σύνηθες για έναν που υπήρξε αλκοολικός, να μπορεί να ξαναπιεί. Μη δίνεις τέτοιου είδους συμβουλές για πράγματα που αγνοείς. Έχουμε να κάνουμε με το \'μπορώ\'. Κατάλαβέ το, δε μπορούν οι περισσότεροι να ξαναπιούν. Η απεξάρτηση έχει να κάνει με τη ζωή τους κι όχι με το να ξαναβάλουν ένα ποτήρι μπροστά τους και να μείνουν μόνο σε ένα. Δε μπορούν να το κάνουν όλοι αυτό...

\'... Άμα σταματήσεις πιο πριν για μένα είσαι αξιολύπητη, πρέπει να μπορείς να είσαι στο ίδιο δωμάτιο με τον εχθρό σου, να τον κοιτάς στα μάτια και να μην λυγίζεις , πρέπει να καταφέρεις να είσαι από πάνω του όχι απλά να τον αποφεύγεις σαν ένας δειλός και αδύναμος άνθρωπος αλλιώς μια μέρα μπορεί να σπάσεις και να σε νικήσει για άλλη μια φορά. 

Δεν είναι εύκολο, αλλά είναι απλό. Να έχεις πάντα έλεγχο του εαυτού σου...\'

... πολύ κακώς δίνεις χαρακτηρισμούς. Γιατί θεωρείς \'αξιολύπητο\' έναν άνθρωπο που ενδεχομένως να μη ξαναβάλει γουλιά στο στόμα του - και μπράβο του! - ;... τί αυθαίρετα συμπεράσματα είναι αυτά όταν κάποιος είναι έξω απ\' το χορό;... αν καταφέρει να φτιάξει τη ζωή της και να αποκαταστήσει την υγεία της, δεν ενδιαφέρει κανέναν μας το αν είναι \'φοβική\' απέναντι στο ποτό. Ο φόβος σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις προφυλλάσσει τον άνθρωπο. Για μια ακόμη φορά θα σου πω ότι κάποιοι απέχουν εντελώς απ\' το αλκοόλ, είτε επειδή το φοβούνται είτε επειδή δε γουστάρουν πια. Και πολύ καλά κάνουν ακόμη κι αν ο λόγος είναι ο φόβος. Κάποιοι άλλοι ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ να ξαναπιούν αλλά συνήθως είναι μειοψηφία. Δεν έχει άλλο, αυτό είναι. Και τέλος πάντων, η \'δειλία\' ή η αδυναμία δε κρίνεται μόνο απ\' τη στάση μας απέναντι στις ουσίες. Πολλές φορές, ένας άνθρωπος μπορεί να είναι δυνατός αλλά να καταφεύγει στην εξάρτηση. Ας μη τα απλοποιούμε όλα προκειμένου να κρεμάσουμε τις ταμπελίτσες μας...

----------


## 8odwris

> _Originally posted by Zephon_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by bell_
> εδω και 10 μερες ειπα ενα μεγαλο οχι στο ποτο, ενω με την καθε μερα που περνουσε ελεγα ενα μπραβο, παρολο που δεν εχω κοιμηθει και πολυ αυτες τις μερες.Απλος σημερα, τωρα, τουτη στιγμη ρωταω τον εαυτο αν μπορω να τα καταφερω.Ειμαι σε μια φαση υποταγης του θελω μου, και αυτο που θελει το σωμα μου για να λειτουργισει.ΛιγΟ βοηθεια ΑΠΟΨΕ
> 
> 
> ...


ΠΑρα πολυ ωραια και ομορφα οσα εγραψες ,ετσι εχει κατασταση η πραγματικα αληθινη ΑΠΕΞΑρτηση και οχι μοναχα αποτοξινοση, σε ενα μοναχα θα διαφωνισω..
Ειπες οτι αν σταματησει ποιο νωρις απο τα \"σταδια\" που ανεφερες οτι θα ειναι αξιολυπητη .
Λαθος λεξη λαθος εκφραση δεν ξερω αν ηθελες να πεις κατι αλλο και ειπες αυτο.....................................
Ομως υπηρχαν και υπαρχουν δεκαδες εκανταδες παιδια ενας απο αυτους και εγω... που εχουνε ξεκινησει την ΑΠεξαρτηση και οχι αποτοξινοση ξανα τονιζω και καπου στην μεση της πορειας.. του αγωνα τους εβαλαν οι ιδιοι \"τρικλοποδια\" στον εαυτο του και υποτροπιασαν ομως ξανασυνεχισαν δε το εβαλαν κατω..και παντα καθε υποτροπη ειναι και ενα \"μαθημα\" αρκει να το δεις ετσι και να μην σε παρει εντελως η μπαλα απο κατω ετσι?
Δε τα καταφεραν ολοι με την πρωτη...Οχι.

Για αυτο ας σκεφτομαστε καλυτερα πριν γραψουμε την καθε μας λεξη σε παρακαλω ,διοτι η λεξη ΑΞΙΟΛΥΠΗΤΗ δεν ταιριαζει σε καποιον που ξεκιναει τον ΑΓΩΝΑ του με οποια σκαμπανευασματα αλλα δε το βαζει κατω και Συνεχιζει ως που τελικα οπως ειπες και συ με τον δικο σου τροπο να σταθει στα ποδια τα δικα του και οχι σε πατεριτσες..
Να χαμογελαει στον ΦΟΒΟ......!

Καλοπροαιρετος και ..
..ΜΕ εκτιμηση ΘΟδωρης

----------


## Alobar

Συγγνώμη Θοδωρή, αλλά αν ξαναδιαβάσεις, ο φίλος έχει δώσει \'ορισμούς\' που δε στέκουν, και θεωρεί \'επιτυχία\' και σκοπό το να ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ο κάθε πρώην αλκοολικός να πίνει μόνο ένα ποτό. Εσύ θα έπρεπε να ξέρεις καλύτερα ότι αυτά τα λένε όσοι είναι έξω απ\' το χορό. Όποιος είναι πρώην ναρκομανής δηλαδή, τί κάνει; Θεωρείται απεξαρτημένος και μπορεί σε μια έξοδο να τραβήξει και μια... σνιφιά;... έλεος...

----------


## Ακροβατης

εγω σαν πρωην εξαρτημενη θα προτιμησω την πληρη αποχη μου απο το αλκοολ.
ο φοβος οτι αν πιω ενα ποτο θα παει στα 4 και μετα στα 8 ειναι μεγαλος.
δεν νομιζω ομως οτι η σταση μου αυτη ειναι αξιολυπητη.
ας μην κανουμε ευκολα χαρακτηρισμους για κατι το οποιο δεν γνωριζουμε.

----------


## Alobar

Η στάση σου είναι αξιοθαύμαστη και πολύ καλά κάνεις. Καλώς ή κακώς, δε γίνονται όλοι κοινωνικοί πότες, αλλά... χέστηκε η φοράδα στο Γενί τζαμί... :P ... και;... ενδεχομένως κάποια μέρα να μπορείς στο απώτερο μέλλον, αλλά η ουσία είναι ότι αυτό δεν αποτελεί αυτοσκοπό. 

(... ας πιω ένα ακόμη φλυτζάνι Πασιφλώρα τώρα γιατί συγχίστηκα...)

:P

----------


## Ακροβατης

χαχαχα και εγω με κοκτειλ πασσιφλορα και χαμομηλακι ειμαι αυτη τη στιγμη:)
αντε γεια μας ασπρο πατο:)

----------


## Alobar

Στην υγειά μας Ολγάκι και καλή συνέχεια στην προσπάθεια της Μπελ και κάθε Μπελ!

;)

----------


## Zephon

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> εγω σαν πρωην εξαρτημενη θα προτιμησω την πληρη αποχη μου απο το αλκοολ.
> ο φοβος οτι αν πιω ενα ποτο θα παει στα 4 και μετα στα 8 ειναι μεγαλος.
> δεν νομιζω ομως οτι η σταση μου αυτη ειναι αξιολυπητη.
> ας μην κανουμε ευκολα χαρακτηρισμους για κατι το οποιο δεν γνωριζουμε.


και όμως δυστυχώς είναι.
Άσε με να σου πω γιατί, όλοι σαν με καταδικάσατε για ακραία ορολογία, αλλά γιατί να την χρησιμοποιώ άραγε, είναι κρίμα που είναι αλήθεια, σε μια μάχη, κάποιος που παραδίνεται με αντάλλαγμα να χάσει την ανεξαρτησία του, τι ακριβώς είναι δειλία, δεν θα καταφέρεις ποτέ να γίνεις έτσι όπως ήσουν, παρόλα αυτά παραμηθιάζεις τον εαυτό σου πως είσαι απεξαρτημένη ψυχολογικά, αλλά μόλις πέσει μια σταγόνα αιθανόλης στο στόμα σου καταστρέφεσαι για άλλη μια φορά. Δεν έχεις δύναμη να παλέψεις ένα επίπεδο παραπάνω οπότε διαλέγεις να μην πας ποτέ σε αυτό το επίπεδο, μόνο που η ζωή είναι πολύ πολύ ειρωνική που ίσως να αναγκαστείς να πας σε αυτό το τελευταία επίπεδο και εκεί είναι που θα τα σκατώσεις. 
Δεν σας ενοχλεί πραγματικά αυτή η ορολογία, αλλά το γεγονός ότι κάνετε τέτοια αντίδραση αποδεικνύει πως έχω δίκιο. 

Πως και δεν σε γνωρίζω ο εθισμός, ο φόβος και η άρνηση είναι ήδη 3 χαρακτηριστικά που γνωρίζω για σένα περί του αλκοολισμού που εφόσον ήσουν εξαρτημένη σημαίνει πως είναι ένα μεγάλο κομμάτι της ζωής σου. Τον εθισμό τον ξεπέρασες το φόβο πρέπει να το νικήσεις και την άρνηση πρέπει να την ελέγξεις, αυτή την στιγμή είτε ευσυνείδητα είτε ασυνείδητα αρνείσαι, δεν ρωτάς γιατί, απλά λες όχι, δεν χρησιμοποιείς λογική αλλά ψυχολογικές άμυνες.

----------


## Zephon

> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> Συγγνώμη Θοδωρή, αλλά αν ξαναδιαβάσεις, ο φίλος έχει δώσει \'ορισμούς\' που δε στέκουν, και θεωρεί \'επιτυχία\' και σκοπό το να ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ο κάθε πρώην αλκοολικός να πίνει μόνο ένα ποτό. Εσύ θα έπρεπε να ξέρεις καλύτερα ότι αυτά τα λένε όσοι είναι έξω απ\' το χορό. Όποιος είναι πρώην ναρκομανής δηλαδή, τί κάνει; Θεωρείται απεξαρτημένος και μπορεί σε μια έξοδο να τραβήξει και μια... σνιφιά;... έλεος...


Χμμ, τρύπες ψάχνεις στην λογική μου? 

Είναι απλά τα πράγματα, μιλάμε για ψυχολογικό εθισμό, όταν λες ναρκωτικά θα αναφέρεις ναρκωτικά που σε εθίζουν κατά κύριο λόγο σωματικά, το αλκοόλ δεν ανήκει εκεί, ούτε το τσιγάρο, ούτε τα πιο πολλά ψυχεδελικά ναρκωτικά, για όλα αυτά που ανέφερα μετά την ψυχολογική απεξάρτηση πρέπει να μπορείς να κάνεις χρήση (άμα θες ή άμα δεν θες) και να μην φτάνεις στην κατάχρηση. Τότε είσαι πραγματικά πάνω από την ουσία, έχεις τον έλεγχο είσαι δυνατός στο μυαλό να τα ελέγξεις, είσαι ελεύθερος πλέον από την ουσία, και το πιο σημαντικό, ΔΕΝ την φοβάσαι.

----------


## Sofia

Ζephon,

-συγγνωμη αν παρεμβαινω στην κουβεντα σας- αλλα διαβαζοντας τα παραπανω που γραφεις οπως πχ. \"πρεπει να ξεπερασεις τον φοβο σου\" ...εχεις σκεφτει οτι την Ολγα και τον καθενα μας ο φοβος μπορει να ειναι και προστασια? Και οτι η λογικη, μπορει να ειναι υποκειμενικη καποιες φορες?

----------


## Ακροβατης

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> Ζephon,
> 
> -συγγνωμη αν παρεμβαινω στην κουβεντα σας- αλλα διαβαζοντας τα παραπανω που γραφεις οπως πχ. \"πρεπει να ξεπερασεις τον φοβο σου\" ...εχεις σκεφτει οτι την Ολγα και τον καθενα μας ο φοβος μπορει να ειναι και προστασια? Και οτι η λογικη, μπορει να ειναι υποκειμενικη καποιες φορες?


Aυτο ακριβως θα ελεγα.
ο φοβος σε ορισμενες περιπτωσεις μας προστατευει και μας θωρακιζει

----------


## Zephon

Αυτό ακριβώς περίμενα από αδύναμους ανθρώπους. Τον φόβο δεν τον ελέγχεις, άμα θες να ζήσεις έτσι, ζήσε, αλλά είσαι αδύναμη.

----------


## Zephon

(Κατάλαβες? είπα την λέξη αδύναμος αντί για αξιολύπητος, ελπίζω να νιώθεις λίγο καλύτερα τώρα)

----------


## Ακροβατης

ειμαι μια χαρα που δεν πινω και στο κατω κατω δεν γουσταρω να ξαναπιω ρε φιλε.
δηλαδη σονι και καλα πρεπει να ξαναπιω για να ξεπερασω τα σταδια της απεξαρτησης συμφωνα με τη δικη σου λογικη?
ελεος

----------


## Alobar

... δε θα μπω στη διαδικασία να σε σχολιάσω... αν δε κάνω λάθος, έχεις δηλώσει 18 χρονών και με φιλοδοξίες τύπου... ΄να ελέγχω το μυαλό των άλλων και να τους χειρίζομαι\'... είχα σχολιάσει στο θρεντ σου αλλά δε μου είχες απαντήσει... με ποιά προσόντα θα το κάνεις αυτό αλήθεια;... έχεις πλήρη άγνοια και μαύρα μεσάνυχτα επίσης. Ποιός σου έχει πει ότι το αλκοόλ δεν εθίζει σωματικά;... έχεις καταλάβει ότι μιλάς με δυο πρώην χρήστες αυτή τη στιγμή;... εγώ ΜΠΟΡΩ και πίνω ελεγχόμενα, άλλοι δε μπορούν. Απλό είναι. Και κακώς κάθισες κι έγραψες ένα σωρό ανυπόστατες θεωρίες στη θεματοθέτρια που είναι στις 10 μέρες της αποτοξίνωσης. Η \'λογική\' σου έχεις πολλές τρύπες γιατί δε συνοδεύεται από τις αντίστοιχες εμπειρίες. Ναι;

----------


## Zephon

Α δλδ όταν έπινες δεν σου άρεσε, άμα δεν υπήρχε ο φόβος μπροστά μια χαρά θα το γούσταρες το ποτάκι σου, απλά είσαι τόσο τυφλή από την δικιά σου άγνοια που στερείς στον εαυτό σου τα πάντα με σκοπό να τον προστατέψεις, αλλά δεν θα δουλέψει πίστεψε με δεν θα δουλέψει. 
Αλλιώς γιατί νομίζεις πως όλα τα πρεζάκια μόλις βγουν από εσωτερική απεξάρτηση τραβάνε πρέζα μέχρι να πεθάνουν από υπερβολική δόση? Τα τεχνάσματα δεν δουλεύουν μόλις τα αφαιρέσεις ο αληθινός σου εαυτός εμφανίζεται και είναι ένα αξιολύπητο κακόμοιρο πλάσμα που δεν μπορεί να ελέγξει το ποτό του. 
Συγνώμη που είμαι τόσο σκληρός αλλά δεν μπορώ να βλέπω τον κόσμο με κλειστά μάτια, ούτε μπορώ να λέω ψέματα σε ανθρώπους που ζούνε σε πλασματικούς κόσμους με μια πλασματική απεξάρτηση. 
Ο φόβος είναι ένα τέχνασμα, μόλις εξαφανιστεί, θα τρέξεις και εσύ σαν το πρεζάκι. Σύνελθε επιτέλους, μην προσπαθείς να πείσεις εμένα, δεν με νοιάζει πραγματικά, πείσε τον εαυτό σου με τα δικά σου ίδια ψέμματα και δίκασε τον εαυτό σου με αυτό που πραγματικά είσαι.

----------


## Ακροβατης

πραγματικα ο αξιολυπητος εισαι εσυ και δεν θα μπω στη διαδικασια να σχολιασω τις μαλακιες σου γιατι δεν με ενδιαφερουν τετοιου ειδους κομπλεξικοι ανθρωποι οπως εσυ.

----------


## Zephon

> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> ... δε θα μπω στη διαδικασία να σε σχολιάσω... αν δε κάνω λάθος, έχεις δηλώσει 18 χρονών και με φιλοδοξίες τύπου... ΄να ελέγχω το μυαλό των άλλων και να τους χειρίζομαι\'... είχα σχολιάσει στο θρεντ σου αλλά δε μου είχες απαντήσει... με ποιά προσόντα θα το κάνεις αυτό αλήθεια;... έχεις πλήρη άγνοια και μαύρα μεσάνυχτα επίσης. Ποιός σου έχει πει ότι το αλκοόλ δεν εθίζει σωματικά;... έχεις καταλάβει ότι μιλάς με δυο πρώην χρήστες αυτή τη στιγμή;... εγώ ΜΠΟΡΩ και πίνω ελεγχόμενα, άλλοι δε μπορούν. Απλό είναι. Και κακώς κάθισες κι έγραψες ένα σωρό ανυπόστατες θεωρίες στη θεματοθέτρια που είναι στις 10 μέρες της αποτοξίνωσης. Η \'λογική\' σου έχεις πολλές τρύπες γιατί δε συνοδεύεται από τις αντοίστιχες εμπειρίες. Ναι;


Έχω γνωρίσει κόσμο και ήμουν εθισμένος με τσιγάρα. 

Ναι η αιθανόλη εθίζει και σωματικά, αλλά όχι κατά κύριο λόγο, δεν είναι ηρωίνη που το σώμα σου εθίζεται από τις πρώτες χρήσης, το πρόβλημα με το αλκοόλ είναι η ψυχολογική απεξάρτηση μόνο, για να απεξαρτηθείς από την ηρωίνη σωματικά δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς τι μπορείς να πάθεις, έχουν πεθάνει 2 γνωστοί μου επειδή δεν είχαν λεφτά να πάνε για απεξάρτηση και προσπάθησαν μόνοι τους, τους ήξερα, παραμένουν αξιολύπητη αλλά είχαν 2 μάχες να δώσουν, εσείς μόνο μια και αυτήν δεν την φτάνετε μέχρι τέλους.

----------


## Zephon

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> πραγματικα ο αξιολυπητος εισαι εσυ και δεν θα μπω στη διαδικασια να σχολιασω τις μαλακιες σου γιατι δεν με ενδιαφερουν τετοιου ειδους κομπλεξικοι ανθρωποι οπως εσυ.


Και με αυτό αποδεικνύεις πως έχω άδικο και εσύ δίκιο? ούτε μορφωμένη πρέπει να είσαι και ούτε πολύ ξύπνια, είδες πόσα μαθαίνω για σένα σιγά σιγά. Σταμάτα της άμυνες και κάτσε συλλογίσου για σένα, κρίνε τον εαυτό σου σωστά και σταμάτα να ζεις στο όνειρο που έχεις πλάσει.

----------


## Ακροβατης

εκτος απο μαλακας εισαι και απληροφορητος εντελως.τα στερητικα συμπτωματα απο το αλκοολ πολλες φορες οδηγουν σε θανατο

----------


## Alobar

... πας καλά;... στερεί απ\' τον εαυτό της τα \'πάντα\' επειδή δε πίνει πια;... και είσαι εσύ σε θέση να της πεις τί θα δουλέψει και τί όχι, λες και την ξέρεις κι από χτες;... πρόσεχε τις ορολογίες σου. Δεν υπάρχει \'εσωτερική απεξάρτηση\' ρε φίλε, υπάρχει η αποτοξίνωση και η απεξάρτηση. Αναφέρεσαι σε \'κλειστά\' προγράμματα όπου έτσι κι αλλιώς δε γίνεται απεξάρτηση παρά μόνο σωματική αποτοξίνωση. Έλεος! Εσύ καλέ δεν έχεις καν καταλάβει τί κάνει το αλκοόλ στον εγκέφαλο. Αν ξαναπιεί κανείς, υπάρχει κίνδυνος να \'επαναενεργοποιηθεί\' ο εθισμός σαν αυτόματος μηχανισμός, καταλαβαίνεις τί λέμε; Προσωπικά τρόμαξα απ\' τη... σκληράδα σου, τί να σου πω...

----------


## Ακροβατης

βρε δεν πας στον αγυριστο που θα που μεις τι ειμαι και τι οχι?
σε λυπαμαι πραγματικα

----------


## Zephon

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> εκτος απο μαλακας εισαι και απληροφορητος εντελως.τα στερητικα συμπτωματα απο το αλκοολ πολλες φορες οδηγουν σε θανατο


Ξέρεις τι χρήση πρέπει να έχεις κάνει για να το πάθεις αυτό, δεν ήσουν ο thompson hunter μια απλή μπεκρού ήσουν, τώρα τι? θα μου διαβάζεις τις ενέργειες που ποστάρει η wikipedia ή θα συνεχίσεις να με βρίζεις επειδή απλά δεν μπορείς να αντιμετωπίσεις την αλήθεια με επιχειρήματα.

----------


## Ακροβατης

οχι απλα θα σε γραψω.δε μιλαω με κατι ανθρωπακια του λογου σου.λεγε οτι θες.
για το μονο που στεναχωριεμια ειναι που γαμησες κυριολεκτικα το θεμα της κοπελας

----------


## Zephon

> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> ... πας καλά;... στερεί απ\' τον εαυτό της τα \'πάντα\' επειδή δε πίνει πια;... και είσαι εσύ σε θέση να της πεις τί θα δουλέψει και τί όχι, λες και την ξέρεις κι από χτες;... πρόσεχε τις ορολογίες σου. Δεν υπάρχει \'εσωτερική απεξάρτηση\' ρε φίλε, υπάρχει η αποτοξίνωση και η απεξάρτηση. αναφέρεσαι σε \'κλειστά\' προγράμματα όπου έτσι κι αλλιώς δε γίνεται απεξάρτηση παρά μόνο σωματική αποτοξίνωση. Έλεος! Εσύ καλέ δεν έχεις καν καταλάβει τί κάνει το αλκοόλ στον εγκέφαλο. Αν ξαναπιεί κανείς, υπάρχει κίνδυνος να \'επαναενεργοποιηθεί\' ο εθισμός σαν αυτόματος μηχανισμός, καταλαβαίνεις τί λέμε; Προσωπικά τρόμαξα απ\' τη... σκληράδα σου, τί να σου πω...


Τα πάντα, εννοώ κάθε ουσία που ήταν εθισμένη, απλά μιλούσα γενικά να πιάσω όλους τους εθισμούς. Σταμάτα να κολλάς σε λέξεις και να βρίσκεις τρύπες που εξηγούνται αυτονόητα. 
Ναι σόρι για τις ιατρικές ορολογίες, αλλά βγαίνει νοηματικά αυτό που θέλω να πω.
Όσο για αυτό που λες στο να \"επαναενεργοποιηθεί\" ο εθισμός γίνετε μόνο ψυχοσωματικά και νερό να πιεις και σου πούνε πως είναι αλκοόλ μπορείς ψυχοσωματικά να εθιστείς πάλι.

----------


## Alobar

... κάτσε και γράψε επειχειρήματα σε μένα που πίνω ελεγχόμενα πιτσιρίκο, και άσε τις σκληράδες. Τον \'αυτόματο μηχανισμό\' τον έχεις υπόψη σου στα 18; Ή μήπως θά \'θελες να ξέρεις πώς είναι να λειτουργείς χωρίς νερό με 22 μπύρες την ημέρα;...

----------


## Zephon

> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> ... κάτσε και γράψε επειχειρήματα σε μένα που πίνω ελεγχόμενα πιτσιρίκο, και άσε τις σκληράδες. Τον \'αυτόματο μηχανισμό\' τον έχεις υπόψη σου στα 18; Ή μήπως θά \'θελες να ξέρεις πώς είναι να λειτουργείς χωρίς νερό με 22 μπύρες την ημέρα;...


Μα γιατί με κρίνεις αφού δεν με ξέρεις, μόλις με γνώρισες? Οι ηλίθιοι κανόνες σου δουλεύουν και vice versa. Ναι η ηλικία πάντα θα σου είναι επιχείρημα, πες κάτι πέρα από αυτό.

----------


## Alobar

\'... Τα πάντα, εννοώ κάθε ουσία που ήταν εθισμένη, απλά μιλούσα γενικά να πιάσω όλους τους εθισμούς. Σταμάτα να κολλάς σε λέξεις και να βρίσκεις τρύπες που εξηγούνται αυτονόητα. 
Ναι σόρι για τις ιατρικές ορολογίες, αλλά βγαίνει νοηματικά αυτό που θέλω να πω.
Όσο για αυτό που λες στο να \"επαναενεργοποιηθεί\" ο εθισμός γίνετε μόνο ψυχοσωματικά και νερό να πιεις και σου πούνε πως είναι αλκοόλ μπορείς ψυχοσωματικά να εθιστείς πάλι...\'

... δε μιλάμε \'γενικά\' για τους εθισμούς. Ξεκόλλα, ο κάθε ένας είναι διαφορετικός, αλλά ακόμη και κοινός να είναι για κάποιους βιώνεται ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΑ για τον καθένα. Μια χαρά \'κολλάω\' στις λέξεις, γιατί οι λάθος λέξεις, δίνουν λάθος αποτέλεσμα φίλε... αν μου δώσουνε νερό και μου πούνε ότι πίνω μπύρες, θα τα πάρω τα πόδια μου. Αν μου δώσουνε μπύρες όμως, δε θα τα πάρω. Γκέγκε επιτέλους;...

----------


## Alobar

... κι όταν πάς σε σόου για... μένταλιστ, φώναξέ με για να δούμε αν μπορείς να με χειριστείς και να ελέγξεις τον εγκέφαλό μου... άϊντε...

----------


## Zephon

> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> \'... Τα πάντα, εννοώ κάθε ουσία που ήταν εθισμένη, απλά μιλούσα γενικά να πιάσω όλους τους εθισμούς. Σταμάτα να κολλάς σε λέξεις και να βρίσκεις τρύπες που εξηγούνται αυτονόητα. 
> Ναι σόρι για τις ιατρικές ορολογίες, αλλά βγαίνει νοηματικά αυτό που θέλω να πω.
> Όσο για αυτό που λες στο να \"επαναενεργοποιηθεί\" ο εθισμός γίνετε μόνο ψυχοσωματικά και νερό να πιεις και σου πούνε πως είναι αλκοόλ μπορείς ψυχοσωματικά να εθιστείς πάλι...\'
> 
> ... δε μιλάμε \'γενικά\' για τους εθισμούς. Ξεκόλλα, ο κάθε ένας είναι διαφορετικός, αλλά ακόμη και κοινός να είναι για κάποιους βιώνεται ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΑ για τον καθένα. Μια χαρά \'κολλάω\' στις λέξεις, γιατί οι λάθος λέξεις, δίνουν λάθος αποτέλεσμα φίλε... αν μου δώσουνε νερό και μου πούνε ότι πίνω μπύρες, θα τα πάρω τα πόδια μου. Αν μου δώσουνε μπύρες όμως, δε θα τα πάρω. Γκέγκε επιτέλους;...


Α ξέρεις ένα φαινόμενο, κάτσε πως το έλεγαν, είναι τόσο γνωστό, το ξέρουν όλοι στις μέρες μας, νομίζω μου έρχεται είναι και όνομα μια μπάντας, Α ΝΑΙ placebo phenomenon.
Οι λέξεις δεν έχουν λάθος αποτέλεσμα οι πράξεις έχουν. 
Ψυχοσωματικά, ψάξτω στο λεξικό ή στο ίντερνετ.

----------


## Zephon

> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> ... κι όταν πάς σε σόου για... μένταλιστ, φώναξέ με για να δούμε αν μπορείς να με χειριστείς και να ελέγξεις τον εγκέφαλό μου... άϊντε...


Τώρα νομίζω ξέρω γιατί δεν σου απάντησα στο θέμα μου..

----------


## Alobar

... υπάρχει κι ένα άλλο \'φαινόμενο\'... είναι γνωστό ανά τους αιώνες και δε συγκρίνεται με τους εθισμούς... είναι αυτό της μαλακίας στον εγκέφαλο... πολύ καλά έκανες και δε μου απάντησες στο θρεντ σου...

----------


## Zephon

Σε εσένα τώρα πρέπει να πω τα επιχειρήματα μου? Τεσπα, βαρέθηκα να σε βλέπω να προσπαθείς να μου την πεις, όταν έχεις να πεις κάτι για το θέμα αυτό έλα πες το.

----------


## Alobar

... στο θέμα αυτό, έπιασα μία - μία τις παραγράφους σου, στην πρώτη σου τοποθέτηση, και τις σχολίασα. Έχω κάνει φανερή και την ασχετοσύνη σου, και την κινδυνολογία σου. Όποιος έχει μάτια και θέλει να καταλάβει, καλώς. Απορώ για το θράσσος σου, να λες πράγματα στη Μπελ που δε στέκουν - επαναλαμβάνω - ενώ είναι στην αρχή μιας πολύ δύσκολης προσπάθειας. Κρίμα.

----------


## Alobar

\'... Ξέρεις τι χρήση πρέπει να έχεις κάνει για να το πάθεις αυτό, δεν ήσουν ο thompson hunter μια απλή μπεκρού ήσουν, τώρα τι? θα μου διαβάζεις τις ενέργειες που ποστάρει η wikipedia ή θα συνεχίσεις να με βρίζεις επειδή απλά δεν μπορείς να αντιμετωπίσεις την αλήθεια με επιχειρήματα...\'

... η ασχετοσύνη σου φαίνεται και εδώ... τα στερητικά πάνσοφε, που μπορούν να οδηγήσουν μέχρι και σε θάνατο, υπάρχει περίπτωση να τα εμφανίσει αλκοολικός με λίγα χρόνια χρήσης και όχι μεγάλες ποσότητες, ενώ θα περίμενε κανείς να συμβεί το αντίθετο. Εγώ λοιπόν που ήμουν μια... ΜΠΕΚΡΟΥ, και έπινα τον άμπακο για 15 χρόνια, δεν έβγαλα τίποτα. Άντε μπράβο τώρα γιατί μας τύφλωσες με την... αλήθεια σου...

----------


## Alobar

Ολγάκι, μήνυμα.

----------


## bell

πολυ λυπηρο ειναι πραγματι,να διαπιστωνεις οτι καποιος καταφευγει σε αποψης φασιστικης εποχης.Εμεις η ΑΡΙΑ ΦΥΛΗ να προστατεψουμαι τον κοσμο ,απο αξιολυπητους,αδυναμους,αλκ οολικους κ.τ.λ(ειμαι σιγουρη, οτι θα εχει και αλλες κατηγοριοποιησης ο νους σου)εξωντοστε τους,ριξτε τους στο καιαδα,.Γιατι ειναι αναπηροι και δεν υπαρχει ελπιδα σωτηριας για αυτους. Τι φοβασε εσυ δεν μας ειπες????Ολο αυτο που ειδα εγω προσωπικα ,μεσα απο τα γραφτα σου στο θεμα μου,εκτος τον απολυταρχισμο σου και τα στεγανα του μυαλου σου, ειναι καποια δικα σου θεματα που πρεπει να λυσεις.Και τελειωνωντας να σου πω και κατι τελευταιο,για να μαθαινεις και ας ειναι και απο αξιολυπητο ανθρωπο.Οταν κανεις διαλογο με καποοιν,προβαλλεις τις αποψεις σου,και τις αποδεικνυεις με επιχειρηματα,και οχι με αερολογιες ,και ασυναρτησιες.Και τελος θα σου προτεινα να σκεφτεις λιγο το ρητο του Σωκρατη&lt;ξερω ενα πραγμα,οτι δεν ξερω τιποτα&gt; ,εγω θα συμπληρωσω (μεχρι να μαθω).................................. Θα ανοιξω αλλο θεμα παιδια ευχαριστω και καληνυχτα

----------


## 8odwris

> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> Συγγνώμη Θοδωρή, αλλά αν ξαναδιαβάσεις, ο φίλος έχει δώσει \'ορισμούς\' που δε στέκουν, και θεωρεί \'επιτυχία\' και σκοπό το να ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ο κάθε πρώην αλκοολικός να πίνει μόνο ένα ποτό. Εσύ θα έπρεπε να ξέρεις καλύτερα ότι αυτά τα λένε όσοι είναι έξω απ\' το χορό. Όποιος είναι πρώην ναρκομανής δηλαδή, τί κάνει; Θεωρείται απεξαρτημένος και μπορεί σε μια έξοδο να τραβήξει και μια... σνιφιά;... έλεος...


Alobar μου εχεις απολυτο δικιο πανω σε αυτο πως μου ξεφυγεεεεεε?????
Πολλες φορες ρε γμωτο...με πιανει το γρηγορο μου να τα γραψω για να μη τα ξεχασω και πολλες φορες κατι θα παραλειψω.....

Σιγουρα και ειναι ετσι οπως το λες....
Ηθελα να το γραψω και αυτο οτι διαφωνω ΦΥσικα ..
Ειμαι και σε αυτο εντελως αντιθετος....
ΔΕν χρειαζετε να πιω μετα απο 10 χρονια μια Δοση ηρωινης για να αποδειξω στονε αυτο μου οτι αν αυριο δεν ξαναπιω οτι ολα ειναι οκ ΠΙΑ...
ΟΧι βεβαια
MEGA λαθος για να μην πω ANT1 καλυτερα....!

Eχεις δικιο
Εκανες καλα που μου το επισημανες το οτι δε το εγραψα...
Να σαι καλα
Θοδωρης

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Zephon_
> 
> 
> 
> και δίκασε τον εαυτό σου



δεν μου αρεσει να βλεπω τετοιες εκφρασεις εδω μεσα,
ασχετως το πως τις τοποθετει ο καθενας στο μυαλο του.

----------


## 8odwris

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> χαχαχα και εγω με κοκτειλ πασσιφλορα και χαμομηλακι ειμαι αυτη τη στιγμη:)
> αντε γεια μας ασπρο πατο:)


οlgaki μου λειψες ...σε χασα .....Χαιρομαι πραγματικα που σε ξαναβλεπω εδω οεο!!!!!!
Αυτο σημαινει πολλα!!
ΜΕ εκτιμηση Θοδωρης

----------


## 8odwris

> _Originally posted by Zephon_
> (Κατάλαβες? είπα την λέξη αδύναμος αντί για αξιολύπητος, ελπίζω να νιώθεις λίγο καλύτερα τώρα)


*ΜΗν εισαι τοσο \"Ειρωνικος\"

Εδω μεσα υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που /Μολις ξεκινησαν/ τον αγωνα τους καπιοι αλλοι ειναι/ Αρκετους μηνες/ καθαροι και απεξαρτημενοι...καπιοι αλλοι ειναι /πολλα χρονια...ΑΠΕΞΑΡΤΗΜΕΝΟΙ /απο ηρωινη , αλκοολ αλλα και αλλες ουσιες....................
Εγω ειμαι στην Τριτη ΚΑτηγορια πολλα χρονια καθαρος και ΑΠΕξαρτημενος
ΚΑτα καιρους εχουν περασει απο εδω μεσα αξιολογοι ανθρωποι αλλοι εφυγαν αλλοι ειναι σταθερα ΜΕΛΗ ομως εχουν περασει και ατομα που και ειναι εξω απο τον Χορο και Χωρο απλα διαβασαν δυο τρια βιβλια η ειχαν καπιον ξαδερφο ενος φιλου του φιλου τους...και παρ ολα αυτα εκφερουν αποψη με υφος που την \"επιβαλουν\" 
Ειναι Τραγελαφικο
Αυτο σημανει οτι Δυστηχως υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που εκτος το οτι ζουν σε πληρη αγνοια οσο αφορα το θεμα απεξαρτηση απο ουσιες δε το εχουν ζησει στο πετσι τους δεν ξερουν καν τι ειναι στην πραγματικοτητα αλλα απλα εχουν αποψη..
Αποψη ομως εχουν ολοι αλλα και κ...λο επισης..αυτο δε λεει ΚΑΤΙ 
Εκτος λοιπον οτι εχουν αγνοια εκτος το οτι Δεν σεβοντε εκτος οτι οτι εκφερουν την αποψη τους...
Νομιζουν οτι κατι ΛΕΝΕ..
Εντελος καλοπροαιρετα....
Δεν με πειραζει που καποιος δεν Γνωριζει με ΕΚΝΕΥΡΙΖΕΙ αφανταστα ομως οταν καποιος δεν γνωριζει και ειναι κετος και ΔΕΝ θΕΛΕΙ και ΝΑ ΜΑΘΕΙ .......
Ολοι αυτοι οι τυποι τετιου στυλ 
ΔΕν μου λενε ΤΙΠΟΤΑ
και οποιος τα χει βρει πλεον με τον εαυτο του..και αυτο σαφως πραγματοποιητε μεσω της ΑΠΕξαρτης 
ΔΕΝτον αγκιζουν αυτα...


Δεν ανεχομαι να μιλανε καπιοι οπως μου ειπαν οτι εισαι εξω απο τον χωρο .....και χορο .......
Κατα αυτον τον τροπο..

Εισαι λαθος αγαπητε....ουτε η λεξη αξιολυπητος ταιριαζει οπως προειπα ΣΤην πρωτη ΣΕΛΙΔΑ αν το ειδες αυτο που σου εγραψα....αλλα ουτε και η λεξη αδυναμος....
ΟΤαν καποιος εχει μαθει να αντιμετωπιζει τον φοβο πλεον και εχει κανει ψυχολογικη απεξαρτηση και μιλαμε για Ψυχολογικη απεξαρτηση οχι ενα μηνα αποτοξινοση....
Οταν καποιος μπορει πλεον και Χαμογελα στον ΦΟΒΟ αλλα δεν θελει να δοκιμασει ενα ποτηρι αλκοολ η μια δοση ηρωινης , δεν σημαινει φιλτατε οτι ειναι αδυναμος.....
Σημαινει οτι ΕΧΕΙ επιλεξει και οτι δεν τον αφορ απλεον το συγκεκριμενο \"αθλημα\"

Εγω προσωπικα εχω μπει τρεις φορες και εχω τελειωσει προγραμμα απεξαρτησης με ψυχοθεραπειες δραματοθεραπεια και παρα πολλα αλλα για να μπορεσω να αλλαξω και τροπο σκεψης και σταση ζωης...υστερα απο 10 χρονια και στην αιδια της εξαθλιωσης του ηλιθιου κοσμου της ηρωινης....

ΚΑΠΟΥ ειπες οτι με το αλκοολ δεν εθιζεσε σωματικα....
Φιλε μου καλε τι λες??
Μιλας με εναν πρωιν τοξικομανη με παρα πολλα χρονια στο αθλημα οπου σου λεει οτι με το αλκοολ εθιζεσε και σωματικα και ψυχολογικα και με την ηρωινη σωματικα και ψυχολογικα αλλα και με αλλες ουσιες........
Πως μπορεις να μιλας τοσο αυθερετα και να λες οτι ολα τα πρεζακια οπως τα χαρακτιριζεις εσυ διοτι ετσι σε μαθανε ....πως μπορεις να λες οτι οσοι τελειωνουν την εσολειστη φαση οπου ειναι και η Ψυχολογικη ΑΠεξαρτηση σε καποια προγραμματα οπως το 18ανω που εγω τελειωσα αλλα και σε αλλα προγραμαμτα οπως του ΚΕΘΕΑ....να λες οτι ξαναπεφτουν ολοι ΤΟΥΣ?? και πεθαινουν απο υπερβολικη δοση διοτι τους ξαβαβγαινει ο εαυτος τους??
ΤΙ ΛΕΣ???
ολα αυτα δειχνουν οτι εκτος οτι εισια σε αγνοια εκτος το οτι μιλας - ΓΡΑφεις και δεν θες καν να μαθεις απο αυτα που διαβαζεις απο τους αλλους ..εισια και στενομυλαος και φορας για τα καλα \"ωτοασπιδες\"
Σιγουρα καπιοι ξανα κυλανε οταν τελειωνουν το προγραμμα...ομως αυτο που λες δεν ειναι το στανταρ...
Ενα πραδειγμα ειμαι εγω αλλα και δεκαδες ατομα που γνωρισα εγω στα τοσα Χρονια απεξαρτησης μοναχα απο το προγραμμα που εγω πηγα...και εχουν κανονικα την δουλεια τους αλλοι απντρευτηκαν και εκαναν και παιδια...

Εγω προσωπικα ΔΕΝ θελω να δοκιμασω ξανα ηρωινη....δεν θελω να πιω ουτε αλκοολ ξανα δε με αγκιζει ουτε το μαυρο ουτε τπτ...
Εδω μπροστα μου να τα φερεις δεν θα με Ενδιεφερε..
Ειναι σαν να μου φερεις μπροστα μου κατι που δε με αφορα...
ΑΥτο εσυ μπορεις να το κατανοησεις ...η εχεις κολησει οτι αν δε το κανω εγω και ο καθε απεξαρτημενος σημαινει οτι φοβαμαι?
και Φυσικα στην αρχη της απεξαρτησης ο Φοβος εχει και αλλη πλευρα προς καποιους ειναι καλος τους συμαχος και του προστατευει....
Ομως ακομα και εκεινοι οταν ΠΡαγματωσουν την ψυχολογικη Απεξαρτηση θα μπορουν πλεον ΝΑ χαμογελουν στον Φοβο κια να τον αντιμετωπιζουν....
Ο Φοβος ειναι και αυτος ενα συναισθημα
Οπως και η Χαρα το ιδιο και η λυπη και ο θυμος...
Οι ποιο πολοι ανθρωποι που ηταν τοξικομανεις , αλκοολικοι και εξαρτημενοι απο καποια ουσια ηταν ανωριμοι και ανοριοΤοι Συναισθηματικα....
Ενα πραγμα τουλαχιστον στο προγραμμα που εγω πηγα και ξανα πηγα και ξανα πηγα ..ενα απο τα πολλα που εμαθα και καταφερα ειναι να μπορω να εχω εγω τον ελενχο των συναισθηματων μου να βαζω εγω τα προσωπικα μου ορια....να ζω μεσα απο εμενα και οχι μεσα απο τους αλλους..

ΕΙΝΑΙ πολυ αστειο λοιπον να λες οτι το φοβο δεν τον ελενχεις..
Αυτο για αλλη μια φορα αποδικνιει ολα αυτα που σου ειπα πιο πανω...
Εκτος και αν μας μιλαγες για σενα....
Μην κρινεις απο το υψος σου..και οταν λεω ΥΨΟς δεν εννοω αναστημα!!!

Καλοπροαιρετα !!!!!

Θοδωρης*

----------


## oboro

Οτι μονο \'αδυναμη\' δεν εισαι, φαινεται καθαρα νομιζω κι απ\' την τελευταια σου απαντηση, bell :)

----------


## Ακροβατης

οσον αφορα το φοβο ναι το λεω προτιμω να φοβαμαι το αλκοολ παρα να εξαρτημενη και να φοβαμαι να ζησω...

----------


## Ακροβατης

> _Originally posted by 8odwris_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> χαχαχα και εγω με κοκτειλ πασσιφλορα και χαμομηλακι ειμαι αυτη τη στιγμη:)
> αντε γεια μας ασπρο πατο:)
> 
> ...


γεια σου και σενα θοδωρη!
και εγω χαιρομαι που σε βλεπω
να σαι καλα!

----------


## oboro

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> οσον αφορα το φοβο ναι το λεω προτιμω να φοβαμαι το αλκοολ παρα να εξαρτημενη και να φοβαμαι να ζησω...


Νομιζω οτι γενικα ο φοβος, ειδικα απεναντι σε θεματα σοβαρα, ειναι πολυ προτιμοτερος απο την οποια φαντασιωση ελεγχου. Εχει μια ειλικρινεια που σεβεται τις πραγματικες διαστασεις των προβληματων αντι να προσπαθει να καθορισει την ουσια τους και το ποσο σημαντικα η ασημαντα θα επρεπε να ειναι...

----------


## Alobar

... οπότε, για να καταλήξουμε - που έχουμε ήδη καταλήξει - όποιος νομίζει ότι είναι \'placebo\' το θέμα \'αλκοόλ\', να με συνοδέψει στο μασκέ πάρτυ που θα γίνει στο παλιό μου στέκι - θα πάω εννοείται για να δω και τα φιλαράκια μου - και να κάτσει να πιεί δυο μπουκάλια ρούμι στην καθισά του... :P ... και παρακαλώ να μη με σκυλοβρίσει όταν τον αφήσω να κουτουλάει σα κουρούμπελο φεύγοντας, μιας και δε τον πότισαν ρούμι, η ιδέα του ήταν... δεν ήπιε παρά μόνο δυο λίτρα εμφιαλωμένο... ;) ... Μπελ, για σένα είμαστε μαύρα σημαδάκια στην οθόνη, το ίδιο ίσως είστε κι εσείς όλοι για μένα... ό,τι κι αν κάνεις εύχομαι να είναι το καλύτερο για σένα. Και μιας και γνωρίζω πάρα πολλούς αλκοολικούς, νυν και πρώην, πέρα απ\' το ποιόν του καθενός, συνήθως μόνο \'αδύναμοι\' δεν είναι. Το ζουμί έγγυται στο γεγονός πώς όλη αυτή η δύναμη που τους χρειάζεται για να ξεκόψουν, είναι η ίδια που τους οδήγησε στον εθισμό. Ο χειρισμός της αλλάζει, ούτε πετάχτηκε ξαφνικά μέσα από κάποιο μαγικό κουτί, ούτε μας την έστειλε ο Κύριος. Πάντα υπήρχε και ο καθένας μας για δικούς του λόγους δε την έβλεπε...

:)

----------


## 8odwris

> _Originally posted by Zephon_
> Α δλδ όταν έπινες δεν σου άρεσε, άμα δεν υπήρχε ο φόβος μπροστά μια χαρά θα το γούσταρες το ποτάκι σου, απλά είσαι τόσο τυφλή από την δικιά σου άγνοια που στερείς στον εαυτό σου τα πάντα με σκοπό να τον προστατέψεις, αλλά δεν θα δουλέψει πίστεψε με δεν θα δουλέψει. 
> Αλλιώς γιατί νομίζεις πως όλα τα πρεζάκια μόλις βγουν από εσωτερική απεξάρτηση τραβάνε πρέζα μέχρι να πεθάνουν από υπερβολική δόση? Τα τεχνάσματα δεν δουλεύουν μόλις τα αφαιρέσεις ο αληθινός σου εαυτός εμφανίζεται και είναι ένα αξιολύπητο κακόμοιρο πλάσμα που δεν μπορεί να ελέγξει το ποτό του. 
> Συγνώμη που είμαι τόσο σκληρός αλλά δεν μπορώ να βλέπω τον κόσμο με κλειστά μάτια, ούτε μπορώ να λέω ψέματα σε ανθρώπους που ζούνε σε πλασματικούς κόσμους με μια πλασματική απεξάρτηση. 
> Ο φόβος είναι ένα τέχνασμα, μόλις εξαφανιστεί, θα τρέξεις και εσύ σαν το πρεζάκι. Σύνελθε επιτέλους, μην προσπαθείς να πείσεις εμένα, δεν με νοιάζει πραγματικά, πείσε τον εαυτό σου με τα δικά σου ίδια ψέμματα και δίκασε τον εαυτό σου με αυτό που πραγματικά είσαι.




Aν εσυ θες να ζεις μεσα σε μια δικη σου πραγματικοτητα με αυτα σου τα πυστευω ΖΗΣΕ..αυτο δε σημαινει οτι ειναι ΚΑΝΟΝΑΣ 
ΟΧι δεν θα υποτιμησω την ηλικια σου αλλα αγαπητε μαθε να αΚους ΣΕΒΕσε και καποιους που εχουν καποια μεγαλυτερη ηλικια και οχι απλα επειδη ειναι μεγαλυτερη αλλα επειδη μεσα σε αυτα τα παραπανω χρονια περασαν και βιωσαν πραγματα ασχημα με πονο εξαθλιωση και μετα με κοπο και μεγαλο αγωνα....περνοντας απο τον Αδη ξανα στην ιδια την ΖΩη...
ΜΑθε να μην υποτιμας διοτι καλο ειναι να μαθεις και κατι εκτος των αλλων .....Εκεινος που υποτιμαει καποιον το κανει διοτι στην ουσια υποτιμαει τον ιδιο του τον εαυτο...

ΠΡεπει εσυ να δεις και να ανυσηχεις για σενα και να δεις τι συμβαινει με σενα και λες ολα οσα λες και γιατι τα λες...
Κανεις δεν προσπαθει να σε πησει εσενα .ΕΣυ ομως τι προσπαθεις και τι θες να αποδηξσεις στον ιδιο σου τον εαυτο φιλτατε με ολα αυτα που λες....?




Και μονο που εισαι σε αυτην την ηλικια και μιλας εχοντας πληρη αγνοια επι του θεματος και μιλας μονο απο οσα εχεις μαθει - ακουσει και σου χουν πει και εχεισ σχηματησει και ολη αυτην την αποψη φτανει για να βγαλει κανεις τα ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑΤΑ του και να αρχισει να ΜΗΝ σε παιρνει και τοσο σοβαρα ...( αν καποιος δηλ. σε επερνε )

Δεν με πειραζει που εισαι σκληρος με πειραζει που δεν θες να μαθεις οχι που εισια σε αγνοια και λες οσα λες αλλα που μιλας με ανθρωπους ΑΠΕξαρτημενους εστω και μεσα απο φορουμ που σου λενε οτι Υπαρχει ΑΠεξαρτηση και οτι ειναι ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ και οχι ουτοπια...δυσκολη μεν οχι καταφερτη με την πρωτη μεν για καπιους αλλα οχι ΟΥΤΟΠΙΑ δε...

Πρεπει να μαθεις κατι και να το κατανοησεις αν θες φυσικα..αν και λιγο δυσκολο διοτι βλεπω την σταση και το υφος σου σαν να μην θες να μαθεις και αυτο ειναι που με σταναχωρει ...


Ο πραγματικος τους αυτος δεν ειναι αυτος ο εξαρτημενος
που δεν μπορουσε χωρις ενα ποτο οπως λες η χωρις μια δοση πρεζα
Ο πραγματικος τους εαυτος ειναι αυτος που μπορει και Ζει χωρις καμια εξαρτηση και την αναγκη καποιας ουσιας...

Να μαθεις οτι Σε κανενος την θερμοκοιτιδα δεν εγραφε : Αυτος ειναι ενα μελοντικο πρεζακι ουτε εγραφε αυτος ειναι ενας μελοντικο Αλκοολικος..
Ελπιζω κατι να κατανοησες με αυτο...


Απεξαρτηση ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ειναι υπαρκτη και μιλαω εκ πειρας και μεσα απο εμε και μεσα απο παραδειγματα ανθρωπων οπως σου ξανα ειπα που τα χουν καταφερει και μετρανε πλεον παρα πολλα χρονια καθαροι και ΑΠΕΞΑΡΤΗΜΕΝΟΙ..

ΣΥΝΕΛΘΕ εσυ λοιπον ασχολισου με κατι πιο ουσιαστικο για σενα που θα βοηθησει εσενα.....

ΚΑλοπροαιρετα και με εκτιμηση Θοδωρης

----------


## 8odwris

> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> ... πας καλά;... στερεί απ\' τον εαυτό της τα \'πάντα\' επειδή δε πίνει πια;... και είσαι εσύ σε θέση να της πεις τί θα δουλέψει και τί όχι, λες και την ξέρεις κι από χτες;... πρόσεχε τις ορολογίες σου. Δεν υπάρχει \'εσωτερική απεξάρτηση\' ρε φίλε, υπάρχει η αποτοξίνωση και η απεξάρτηση. Αναφέρεσαι σε \'κλειστά\' προγράμματα όπου έτσι κι αλλιώς δε γίνεται απεξάρτηση παρά μόνο σωματική αποτοξίνωση. Έλεος! Εσύ καλέ δεν έχεις καν καταλάβει τί κάνει το αλκοόλ στον εγκέφαλο. Αν ξαναπιεί κανείς, υπάρχει κίνδυνος να \'επαναενεργοποιηθεί\' ο εθισμός σαν αυτόματος μηχανισμός, καταλαβαίνεις τί λέμε; Προσωπικά τρόμαξα απ\' τη... σκληράδα σου, τί να σου πω...


ΑΠλα μια παρατηρηση και μαι διευκρηνση αγαπητη Alobar επειδη και καπου αλλοου το εχεις αναφερει το θεμα δεν γινετε απεξαρτηση σε εσοκλειστες φασεις...
Θα ξανα πω λοιπον αν δε το χες διαβασει τοτε....
Θα μιλησω για το προγραμμα που εγω πηγα αν και υπαρχουν κι αλλα ..
Στο 18 ανω λοιπον υπαρχει
η φαση ευεσθητοποιησεις που γινετε εξω 2 φορες την βδομαδα με ατομικες και ομαδικες θεραπειες με ψυχολογο-ψυχοθεραπευτη ΥΠαρχει η εσοκλειστη φαση που μπαινεις υστερα απο καπιου μηνες απο τον καιρο που θα ξεκινησεις ..
μπαινεις για 7 μηνες και εκει γινετε ψυχολογικη απεξαρτηση
και οχι αποτοξινωση..

με Ψυχοθεραπεια δραματοθεραπεια ,εργοθεραπεια και παρα πολλα αλλα ,τελος οταν βγεις και για εναν χρονο περιπου υπαρχει και η κοινωνικη Επανενταξη οπου και εκει συνεχιζεις πραγματα που εκανες στο κλειστο ΣΥΝ πολλα αλλες ομαδικες δραστιριοτητες μονο που μπορεις ταυτοχρονα απο καποιο καιρο και μετα να ξεκινησεις να εργαζεσε και να Εντασεσε στο Κοινωνικο ΣΥΝΟΛΟ
Εσυ μαλον θα εννοεις της κλινικες που κανουν αποτοξινωση καπιοι αλαζοντας αιμα και σκανε του κοσμου τα λεφτα..
Εγω μιλω για Α Π Ε Ξ Α Ρ ΤΗ ΣΗ
πιθανον να μη το γνωριζες..

και με αφορμη αυτο θελω να δωσω ενα λινκ απο το site μου οπου μιλω για ολα αυτα ....
http://clubs.pathfinder.gr/Apeksartisi18ANW__/288688

Με εκτιμηση Θοδωρης

----------


## Alobar

Γεια σου Θοδωρή, ελπίζω να είσαι καλά! Ναι, για τα... ταχύρρυθμα μιλάω με τις κονόμες και τα φάρμακα. Μιλάω για την παραμύθα που μεταμφιέζει την αποτοξίνωση σε απεξάρτηση, δεν αναφέρομαι σε κάτι σαν το \'18 άνω\'. Απλά στη δική μου ιδιοσυγκρασία, δε συνάδει η προσπάθεια με τον εγκλεισμό. Ό,τι είναι καλύτερο για τον καθένα βέβαια. Καλή συνέχεια και σε σένα!

:)

----------


## 8odwris

> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> Γεια σου Θοδωρή, ελπίζω να είσαι καλά! Ναι, για τα... ταχύρρυθμα μιλάω με τις κονόμες και τα φάρμακα. Μιλάω για την παραμύθα που μεταμφιέζει την αποτοξίνωση σε απεξάρτηση, δεν αναφέρομαι σε κάτι σαν το \'18 άνω\'. Απλά στη δική μου ιδιοσυγκρασία, δε συνάδει η προσπάθεια με τον εγκλεισμό. Ό,τι είναι καλύτερο για τον καθένα βέβαια. Καλή συνέχεια και σε σένα!
> 
> :)


ΟΚ . και γω ευχομαι το ιδιο και για εσε...!:)
Nα ξερεις απο την στιγμη που το αποφασιζει καποιος οικιοθελως δεν ειναι εγκλησμος(μ ιλω για την εσωκλειστη φαση του 18)
Σιγουρα στην αρχη οταν μπαινεις την πρωτη μερα σου φαινετε καπως...ομως την δευτερη τριτη τα πραγματα ειναι τελιως διαφορετικα οταν ξερεις οτι αυτο που αποφασησες εσυ το εχουν αποφασησει και αλλα 40 παιδια και θα ειστε μαζι στο ιδιο \"Σπιτι\" για 7 μηνες...και ξεκινας και κανεις και \"σχεσεις\" θεραπευτικες ....τοτε τα πραματα περνουν αλλη τροπη πιο θετικη...
Σαφως και δεν ηταν ονειρο μου τοτε να ειμαι 7 μηνες εσωκλειστος...χωρις επικοινωνια με το εξω...

ΟΤαν ομως συνηδητοποιησα οτι εκει αυτη η δευτερη φαση η εσοκλειστη που υπαρχει ειναι η ποιο σημαντικη διοτι γινετε ουσιαστικη δουλεια μετον ιδιο σου τον ΕΑΥΤΟ.
ΟΤαν ζωντας σε ενα σπιτι με παιδια που αγωνιζομασταν για το ιδιο πραγμα...για τον ιδιο σκοπο που φτσαμε μεσα σε 7 μηνες να ερθουμε τοσο κοντα ,βγαζοντας ο καθενας τα εσοψυχα του της προσωπικες του αληθειες ,ανακαλυπτοτνας μερα με την μερα ο καθε ενας το μεσα του τον ιδιο του τον εαυτο ......ηταν σαν να γνωριζομασταν Χρονια........

Mono εκγλισμος δεν ηταν και ..καταλαβα οτι αξιζε .

και ΑΞΙΖΕΙ..

Με εκτιμηση κ Σεβασμο Θοδωρης


;))

----------


## 8odwris

Λυπαμαι πραγματικα bell που το θεμα αυτο που εσυ ανοιξες κατεληξε περιεργα.....\"αναθεμα\"
Μην χαθεις .
Ανοιξε καποιο αλλο θεμα οπως εσυ ειπες οποτε εσυ το κρινεις..
Το διαδυκτιο ειναι ενας \"μικροκοσμος\" της \"πραγματικοτητας\" του εξω μεγαλοκοσμου....

Οπως εξω υπαρχουν διαφορετικοι ανθρωποι και απανθρωποι και ολων των λογιων οψεις και αποψεις 
ετσι και εδω....

Ειπαμε ομως αποψη εχουνε ολοι αλλα και κ..λο εχουνε ολοι :))
Tα λεμε...!
με εκτιμηση Θοδωρης

----------


## alexandros3

Αν κατάλαβα καλά ο ζεφον λέει ότι ο μη αξιολύπητος και ο μη αδύναμος είναι αυτός ο οποίος θα καταφέρει να πιει ένα ποτό όντας πρώην αλκοολικός.
Δεν κατάλαβα την συλλογιστική του όμως. Δηλαδή λέει ότι χωρίς ποτό δεν θα μπορείς να κάνεις πράγματα οπότε πιες ειναι καλύτερο;
Απλώς δεν κατάλαβα τι θέλει να πει.
Η απεξαρτητοιποιήσου σε σημείο που δεν θα πειράζει να πιεις ενα ποτο;
Ειμαι βλακας δεν το καταλαβα.

----------


## bell

ειπε οτι θα εισαι δυνατη και αν μη τι αλλο αξιολυπυτη οταν υα πας σε ενα μπαρ χωρις να φοβασαι να πιεις για να δειξεις χαρακτηρα {λες και ειναι κατι σαν τεςτ } γιατι οταν καποιος εχει αγνοια σε ορισμενα θεματα ,θεωρει τον εαυτοτου σοφο και παντογνωστη και ειδικο. ..... θα πω κατι ειμαι σε αποχη εδω και 20 μερες ..εε ναι φοβαμαι να βγω ακομα.Αλλα οταν θα βγω θα ξερω οτι θα τι βγαλω με γαλα αν εχουν, αλιλιως θα το φερω απο το σπιτι,

----------


## alexandros3

εδω ολοκληρος οδυσσεας ζητησε να τον δεσουνε στο καταρτι για να μην τον παρουνε οι σειρηνες δεν επιτρεπεται και σε μας λιγη αδυναμια;

(α εξαλλου εχω εδω και καιρο παψει να αξιολογω τον κοσμο ετσι δυνατος/αδυναμος)

----------


## bell

Den μπορεις να αξιολογεις ετσι τους ανθρωπους ,γιατι ετσι δεινεις αλλοθι στον εαυτο σου

----------


## Alobar

... Αλέξανδρε δε τον αφήνεις τον Ζέφον στην κοσμάρα του λέω εγώ;... μαλακίες είπε, δε θα το κάνουμε και ζήτημα τώρα... είμαι σε διάθεση \'γουέστερν\' βοηθάτε συνοδοιπόροι συφορουμισταί...

:P

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hYV-JSjpyU&amp;feature=related

----------


## bell

[quote]_Originally posted by alexandros3_
εδω ολοκληρος οδυσσεας ζητησε να τον δεσουνε στο καταρτι για να μην τον παρουνε οι σειρηνες δεν επιτρεπεται και σε μας λιγη αδυναμια;

αυτος ηταν ανδρας και μεγαλος ερωτυλος απο οτι θυμαμαι ,,,ολοκληρο επος για παρτυ του ,οχι δεν επιτρεπεται

----------


## alexandros3

προεκυψε αυτο στη πορεια, την ωραια ελενη ειχαν παει να σωσουνε

----------


## alexandros3

πααμε western :D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShOiHPrwtHk

----------


## bell

Tι εχω παθει σημερα εχω μπερδεψει τα θεματα ελπιζω να ειναι το σωστο ....εγω με ινδιανους..http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygNuRpwZqRU

----------


## Alobar

... μισό να ξεσκονίσω τα... σπιρούνια μου... 

(... αμάν ρε παιδί, δε μπορώ να αφήνω ίχνη πίσω μου...)

:P

----------


## bell

εμεις οι ινδιανοι τα ανακαλυπτουμε ολα ..οχι δεν μπορεις θα σε βρουμε.ιχνιλατες

----------


## bell

> _Originally posted by bell_
> Tι εχω παθει σημερα εχω μπερδεψει τα θεματα ελπιζω να ειναι το σωστο ....εγω με ινδιανους..http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygNuRpwZqRU


 to ξανα ακουσα τωρα το κομματι για μενα πολυ δυνατο,και για αυτο στο αφιερωνω μπας και αλλαξοπιστισης

----------


## Alobar

... έλα πια, σταματήστε... :P ... χορέψτε λίγο με τη Μαρία να ξεκουραστώ κι εγώ... και γεμίστε τα πιστόλια σας, ναι;...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbfX6AjuEQo

;)

----------


## bell

εγω τις φαρετρες μου , εχει καλλιτεχνικο πατιαζ ΕΡΤ σαν παιδι απο αλλους κοσμους τοοοοοοο λατρευωωωω ,.καληνυχτα και ευχαριστω

----------


## Alobar

... άντε πάω κι εγώ να ταϊσω τη Ντόλυ και τον Ρανταπλαν... ;) ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Czn4OXxIvpI

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by Zephon_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by bell_
> εδω και 10 μερες ειπα ενα μεγαλο οχι στο ποτο, ενω με την καθε μερα που περνουσε ελεγα ενα μπραβο, παρολο που δεν εχω κοιμηθει και πολυ αυτες τις μερες.Απλος σημερα, τωρα, τουτη στιγμη ρωταω τον εαυτο αν μπορω να τα καταφερω.Ειμαι σε μια φαση υποταγης του θελω μου, και αυτο που θελει το σωμα μου για να λειτουργισει.ΛιγΟ βοηθεια ΑΠΟΨΕ
> 
> 
> ...






Zephon, γεια σου.
θα ήταν τέλειο να είχαμε πάντα τον έλεγχο του ευατού μας.
και σκέψου πως κατάφερα να κόψω αλκοόλ (μετά από χρήση 20 χρόνων), τσιγάρο και χρήση κόκας.και όλα αυτά ταυτόχρονα και μόνη μου.
από τότε έχω σκεφτεί αρκετές φορές το ποτό.δεν ήπια όμως.
βρήκα επίσης ένα κομμάτι κόκας μέσα στο μπουφάν μου, αλλά το πέταξα.
θα ήθελα να είμαι σε θέση να τα δοκιμάσω και να έχω τον έλεγχο.
φοβάμαι όμως πως δεν τον έχω.και το χειρότερο πως ποτέ δεν θα τον έχω.γιατί μόνο εγώ γνωρίζω σε ποιες καταστάσεις με οδήγησαν οι ουσίες.
για μένα είναι ένα πράγμα σαν να παίζεις με τη φωτιά.
δεν γνωρίζω την ηλικία σου και για μένα δεν παίζει ρόλο, αλλά αυτό που ίσως σου διαφεύγει είναι πως όσο δίκιο κι αν έχεις κατά τη γνώμη μου πάντα, μιλάς έξω από το χορό.
αν κάνω λάθος, διόρθωσε με.

----------


## 8odwris

> _Originally posted by alexandros3_
> εδω ολοκληρος οδυσσεας ζητησε να τον δεσουνε στο καταρτι για να μην τον παρουνε οι σειρηνες δεν επιτρεπεται και σε μας λιγη αδυναμια;
> 
> (α εξαλλου εχω εδω και καιρο παψει να αξιολογω τον κοσμο ετσι δυνατος/αδυναμος)


Miας και ανεφερες τον Οδυσσεα θελω να προτεινω ανεπιφυλακτα ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ενα βιβλιο Υπεροχο που εχω διαβασει .

Λεγετε: Η Μυστικη Οδυσσεια και ειναι απο την Ιουλια Πιτσουλη...
Αυτο το βιβλιο \"εξεταζει\" περιγραφει και αναλυει ολη μα ολη την οδυσεια λεξη λεξη μεσα απο την πλευρα της ψυχολογιας..


Παιδια οποιος το διαβασει θα δει ολοκληρη την Οδυσσεια απο μια εντελος αλλη ματια..
Θα δει τον εαυτο του σε καθε λεξη και καθε αναλυση που γινετε εξηγοντας την μεσα απο την ψυχολογια
Αξιζει...!!!

Θα σας αναφερω και για το καταρτι που δεθηκε ο οδυσσεας τι λεει μεσα στο βιβλιο μιας και το ανεφερε ο alexandros (και δεν δεθηκε στο καταρτι καθολου επειδη ητανε αδυναμος.....)
Το \"καταρτι\" ειναι οι βασεις .. η βαση που χτιζεις μεσα στην διαδικασια της απεξαρτησης η εχεις χτισει πλεον οταν οντως πια απεξαρτημενος και στηριζεσε τοσο καλα σε αυτες οπου καμια ουσια οποια και αν ειναι αυτη δεν μπορει πλεον να σε βαλει σε κανεναν πειρασαμο..........
Αυτο ειναι το καταρτι ειναι το ιδανικο σου Η ΒΑΣΗ ΣΟΥ \"δεσου\" γερα επανω του για να ξεφυγεις αλλα και να μην σε αγγιζουν πια οι \"σειρηνες\" του Πειρασμου...........!

Ο οδυσσεας ειχε στοχο καθαρο και σκοπο ξεκαθαρο.( να ξανα ξαναγυρισει στην ΖΩΗ του στην Ηθακη στην Γυναικα του)
....... Να κανει αυτο το ταξιδι και να το ολοκληρωσει!βγαινοντας απο αυτο ποιο Ζωντανος και ποιο ΣΟΦΟΣ ...

Το ειχε παρει αποφαση και δεν θα αφεινε κανενα \"εμποδιο\" στον δρομο του να του αλλαξει ουτε στοχο ουτε σκοπο ............

ΑΠοφαση ,Στοχος . Σκοπος ,Βασεις , 


Με μεγαλη εκτιμηση Θοδωρης

----------


## alexandros3

Ενδιαφέρον ακούγεται :)

----------

